# Help dealing with FMC



## OldSouth (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi

I just played against a army that had 5 FMC. 3 bloodthirsters and 2 daemon princess. Between the breath of chaos and not being able to hit them I got badly beaten up. My Gk army was just no match for them. What is the best way to fight them?
k:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Ow !

Shoot shoot shoot and shoot some more.

I played against 4 FMC just the other week and so I put all my guys together in a blob and we put up so much firepower we brought them down, then assaulted them.

TBH I was a big lucky and my opponent dished them up in penny packets rather than just all at once. I am thinking about adding in a heap of Psilencers for the RoF as a kind of non-skyfire flak unit.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

OldSouth said:


> Hi
> 
> I just played against a army that had 5 FMC. 3 bloodthirsters and 2 daemon princess. Between the breath of chaos and not being able to hit them I got badly beaten up. My Gk army was just no match for them. What is the best way to fight them?
> k:


Did you mean 3 Princes and 2 Bloodthirsters?

Also consider taking a fortification with a quad gun. The thing shoots 4 twin-linked, skyfire shots every turn. Remember each hit you score forces the FMC to make a grounded test. So shoot down one, focus fire, repeat until all dead.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Did you mean 3 Princes and 2 Bloodthirsters?
> 
> Also consider taking a fortification with a quad gun. The thing shoots 4 twin-linked, skyfire shots every turn. Remember each hit you score forces the FMC to make a grounded test. So shoot down one, focus fire, repeat until all dead.


not quite each hit, one per enemy unit that hits.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> not quite each hit, one per enemy unit that hits.


Are you following me? 

Also, you are correct. That puts a damper on that strategy. In that case I really don't see an effective way to beat 5 FMCs at this point in the game.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wait till Skyfire becomes more widespread when stuff gets new editions before seriously making in depth tactics, but the best tactic here is to get a fortification (Or two, depending on points as this could likely be over 2000) and filling the same target with Autcannon shells, hoping it falls down and annihilating it with everything else


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Shoot with spare rhino chasis storm bolters to try to get a hit (no wounding necessary) to force more grounding checks.


----------



## Starsplice (Jul 17, 2012)

GK losing to Daemons? Heresy!!! Send the SoB!!

Jokes aside, yes like everyone has said, focus your shooting against the FMCs then assault. 3+ saves will fail with torrent fire, and your force weapons will finish the job. 

FMC monsters aren't too scary either. They can only shoot, they can't assault, if you stay out of LOS he has to come to you and you can shoot them down quickly. I would trap the FMC into coming after you and pulling it down then finishing the job in CC.


----------

